# Window air conditioners and bugs...



## JeromeT (Apr 10, 2015)

I'm under the impression that a window air conditioner unit has two separate air chambers. One containing the sides that draws ambient air in from outside and exits it through the back. The other is the front intake vent that draws cool air in from the room and recirculates it to the room as cooler air.

So it would appear that as long as your window unit is sealed to the window frame well then no outside bugs can get in and contaminate your room. Plus since no room air is being evacuated to the outside, no skunk funk can escape in that way. 

Correct?


----------



## justugh (Apr 10, 2015)

JeromeT said:


> I'm under the impression that a window air conditioner unit has two separate air chambers. One containing the sides that draws ambient air in from outside and exits it through the back. The other is the front intake vent that draws cool air in from the room and recirculates it to the room as cooler air.
> 
> So it would appear that as long as your window unit is sealed to the window frame well then no outside bugs can get in and contaminate your room. Plus since no room air is being evacuated to the outside, no skunk funk can escape in that way.
> 
> Correct?


nope wrong..........window AC the bugs can get in (sealing the window up is nearlly impossible to do it 100% ) u would need a piece plywood with foam backing and a cut out so the AC fit tho it 
as for the window AC itself the stink bugs will find a crack and squeeze in 

if u want to keep bugs away u will need to spray your window with anti bug stuff (pepper spray of death)

and during the season u will need to check your window to make sure bees/hornets/yellow jackets do not set a hive up near the AC (warm air on cold days ) they will set up near it to use the warm air coming off it to keep hive going in later in season


----------



## JeromeT (Apr 10, 2015)

Thanks for your reply. I use that great stuff expanding foam to seal the air conditioner to the window frame. I am just trying to verify if there are two separate air chambers in window air conditioners.


----------



## justugh (Apr 10, 2015)

JeromeT said:


> Thanks for your reply. I use that great stuff expanding foam to seal the air conditioner to the window frame. I am just trying to verify if there are two separate air chambers in window air conditioners.


as far as i know no it not ............more of a funneling system with a radiator to cool the air as it passes


----------



## JeromeT (Apr 10, 2015)

OK thanks. If I find evidence otherwise I will post it here.


----------



## justugh (Apr 10, 2015)

JeromeT said:


> OK thanks. If I find evidence otherwise I will post it here.


if u are local to me the house next door has been left by the ppl ..........they have 2 windowshaker left on the back porch ..............come by at 2 am they are yours to break open and look


----------



## cloneseed (Apr 18, 2015)

They usually do have seperate chambers but you have to take the unit apart and fully seal them yourself. There's a great thread out there somewhere with a how to, unfortunately I can't find it right now.


----------



## jkwrestling13 (Apr 20, 2015)

justugh said:


> nope wrong..........window AC the bugs can get in (sealing the window up is nearlly impossible to do it 100% ) u would need a piece plywood with foam backing and a cut out so the AC fit tho it
> as for the window AC itself the stink bugs will find a crack and squeeze in
> 
> if u want to keep bugs away u will need to spray your window with anti bug stuff (pepper spray of death)
> ...


Can you recommend a good working spray?


----------



## justugh (Apr 20, 2015)

jkwrestling13 said:


> Can you recommend a good working spray?


what are u fighting 

if it is the stink bugs ..........nothing i know works on them pepper spray of death is as good as anything 
https://www.rollitup.org/t/need-help-cleaning.701872/#post-9423918

the pepper spray covers alot things if u want u can increase it by adding something else like nicotine


----------



## jkwrestling13 (Apr 20, 2015)

justugh said:


> what are u fighting
> 
> if it is the stink bugs ..........nothing i know works on them pepper spray of death is as good as anything
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/need-help-cleaning.701872/#post-9423918
> ...


I have a lot of spiders coming in from my basement where my ventilation runs out of the room. Also massive amounts of ladybugs


----------



## bluerock (Apr 20, 2015)

"Air chambers" is perhaps not the best way to describe it, but the condenser is reasonably well insulated from the outside air section which contains the evaporator. Most window units also have a small vent that can be opened to suck in outside air should the user desire it. Problem is, window units are not very precision engineered so small bugs can sometimes find a way in via a missing bit of caulk or whatever. More importantly, odor is going to penetrate to the outside. This is a big part of why mini-splits are desirable: the heat transfer process occurs remotely.


----------



## justugh (Apr 20, 2015)

jkwrestling13 said:


> I have a lot of spiders coming in from my basement where my ventilation runs out of the room. Also massive amounts of ladybugs


lady bugs are your friends they eat afiteds 

those things u can use any bug off things


----------



## Alexander Supertramp (Apr 20, 2015)

JeromeT said:


> Thanks for your reply. I use that great stuff expanding foam to seal the air conditioner to the window frame. I am just trying to verify if there are two separate air chambers in window air conditioners.


Yes you are correct, two separate chambers for lack of a better term. No worries about bugs with a decent seal. The outer moves air across the condenser removing heat. The inner movers air past the evaporator core to cool the air.


----------



## jkwrestling13 (Apr 20, 2015)

justugh said:


> lady bugs are your friends they eat afiteds
> 
> those things u can use any bug off things


There is just way too many. Around my window is completely riddled with them.


----------



## justugh (Apr 20, 2015)

jkwrestling13 said:


> There is just way too many. Around my window is completely riddled with them.


get some Citronella oil and rub that on the window....the wood 

it should repelle them


----------



## JeromeT (Apr 25, 2015)

Thanks everyone for the updated info.


----------

